# Old Lopi



## jswa (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, I'd really like to find a set of doors for this old Lopi stove that have glass in them instead of what I have here. Of course, I could buy a whole new stove, too, $$$$$. Anyone done this with the doors or know if swapping doors could work? Just looks like a steel pin hinge, seems it should be easy to tap out.

Also, if anyone recognizes the model of this stove, that'd be a big help, too. I think the only label is on the back, and I'd rather not disconnect it and pull it out if I can help it.

Thanks!


----------



## fossil (Sep 4, 2012)

Are those the factory doors, or did they once have windows which were replaced by steel plates somewhere along the way?  Rick


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 5, 2012)

Call woodheatstoves.com, they have some old lopi doors around
(see i dont hate on my old company)

http://woodheatstoves.com/lopi-double-doors-used-p-18019.html?cPath=292_486


----------



## jswa (Sep 7, 2012)

fossil said:


> Are those the factory doors, or did they once have windows which were replaced by steel plates somewhere along the way? Rick


 
Good question.  The stove came with our house when we bought it in '03, house built in '78.  They look like original factory doors, though - no retainer clips or similar on the inside.


----------



## jswa (Sep 7, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> Call woodheatstoves.com, they have some old lopi doors around
> (see i dont hate on my old company)
> 
> http://woodheatstoves.com/lopi-double-doors-used-p-18019.html?cPath=292_486


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## jswa (Sep 7, 2012)

They didn't have anything at that link, but I emailed 'em the question anyway...


----------



## jswa (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, contacted woodheatstoves.com... they said they didn't have any Lopi doors available.    Any other ideas?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## K C (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like we have the same model (we rented a house with this wood stove). We have the original doors - the left door has LO on it and the right door has PI on it, across the bottom so that when the doors are closed it reads LOPI  Inside the doors there are 4 screws (2 on each side) that hold a metal bar against a sheet of metal that constitute the door inset. http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/ seems to have some LOPI things they can order but also seem like they're on the expensive side.

Search by manufacturer on their site under "Travis Industries". We just ordered a screen from a different company http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves..._Defiant_and_Encore_Wood_Heat_Stoves___VC0127 since it's the best fit I've come across as far as size.

Good luck!


----------



## Heavy Metal (Oct 26, 2012)

Depending on the clearance between the backside of the doors and the gasket channel, you might be able to cut out those plates (if it's all cast/solid), drill some holes and use retainer clips. That's how mine is done. I'll be posting some pictures in my Grizzly thread this weekend of the finished product.

Honestly though, mine was made to have plates or glass clipped in. I would just leave those. Be a shame to cut those up and then have it not work or not be what you wanted. Then it's junk.


----------



## jswa (Oct 30, 2012)

K C said:


> Looks like we have the same model (we rented a house with this wood stove). We have the original doors - the left door has LO on it and the right door has PI on it, across the bottom so that when the doors are closed it reads LOPI  Inside the doors there are 4 screws (2 on each side) that hold a metal bar against a sheet of metal that constitute the door inset. http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/ seems to have some LOPI things they can order but also seem like they're on the expensive side.
> 
> Search by manufacturer on their site under "Travis Industries". We just ordered a screen from a different company http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves..._Defiant_and_Encore_Wood_Heat_Stoves___VC0127 since it's the best fit I've come across as far as size.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks, KC.  That would be easy, but our doors are solid.


----------



## jswa (Oct 30, 2012)

Heavy Metal said:


> Depending on the clearance between the backside of the doors and the gasket channel, you might be able to cut out those plates (if it's all cast/solid), drill some holes and use retainer clips. That's how mine is done. I'll be posting some pictures in my Grizzly thread this weekend of the finished product.
> 
> Honestly though, mine was made to have plates or glass clipped in. I would just leave those. Be a shame to cut those up and then have it not work or not be what you wanted. Then it's junk.


 
Thanks.  I thought of that, but I agree, I'd hate to ruin those doors.  On the other hand, I was thinking of replacing them anyway - just find an old stove, take the doors, swap 'em out, done!  Not having much success finding any, though.


----------

